# Rustic Hunter



## Nowski (Aug 4, 2015)

1095 steel and Curly Maple

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice looking knife.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome ! Love that dyed curly maple.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 4, 2015)

Great looking knife !! Almost looks like CK

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Aug 4, 2015)

a bute

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Strider (Aug 4, 2015)

Wow! Love the colors! The black pins are such a small, but decisive detail!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ClintW (Aug 4, 2015)

That is awesome! The curly maple is unreal! I love the rustic blade look.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Aug 4, 2015)

Nice job Shannon! Great job on dyeing the maple. Its a great knife all the way around

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 4, 2015)

One of my favorites Shannon.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 4, 2015)

Awesome knife, love the finish on the handle and blade. Care to share you handle finishing process?

Thanks,

- jason

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Aug 4, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> Awesome knife, love the finish on the handle and blade. Care to share you handle finishing process?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> - jason


That would be 3 coats of Fiebings leathers dye sanded back at 800 grit then a final coat taken back lightly at 2000 grit till desired look is achieved then one coat of Permalyn gun stock sealer taken back with steel wool the 4 coats of Danish Oil.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## tocws2002 (Aug 4, 2015)

Nowski said:


> That would be 3 coats of Fiebings leathers dye sanded back at 800 grit then a final coat taken back lightly at 2000 grit till desired look is achieved then one coat of Permalyn gun stock sealer taken back with steel wool the 4 coats of Danish Oil.



Thanks for the explanation, the result is awesome. Are you using a base dye or more than one color dye? I know that is common with getting curly maple to "pop" with contrast 

Thanks again,

- jason


----------



## barry richardson (Aug 4, 2015)

Sweet! You did some magic with that handle...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nowski (Aug 4, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> Thanks for the explanation, the result is awesome. Are you using a base dye or more than one color dye? I know that is common with getting curly maple to "pop" with contrast
> 
> Thanks again,
> 
> - jason


No base color on this one. I have tried using black and dark brown for initial coat but I have had the best results this way.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Aug 5, 2015)

Love the wood handle! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

